# My Stuffed Mushrooms



## msmofet (Jun 16, 2009)

*My Stuffed Mushrooms* 

Large stuffing mushrooms - cleaned, stems removed and chopped fine, 
set caps aside for stuffing
Shiitake mushrooms - stems discarded - caps chopped fine
Oyster mushrooms - cleaned and chopped fine
Cremini mushrooms - cleaned and chopped fine
Baby Bella mushrooms - cleaned chopped fine
Small white button mushrooms - cleaned chopped fine
Dried porcini mushrooms - soak in warm water to plump, chop fine, save liquid
Onion chopped fine
Fresh garlic chopped fine
Fresh oregano chopped fine
Fresh basil chopped fine
Fresh parsley chopped fine
Ground hot red pepper flakes*
Salt
Fresh ground black pepper
Olive oil
Plain bread crumbs
*All ingredients to taste and according to how many mushroom caps you have to stuff.*

Place the finely chopped onions, stems and mushrooms in a frying pan with olive oil and sauté over medium heat till they reduce in volume by half. Add all the garlic, oregano, basil, parsley, hot pepper, salt, black pepper and the porcini mushroom liquid to pan and cook over medium heat till liquids are mostly evaporated. Place in large bowl and add just enough crumbs to hold together. You may add a bit more olive oil if needed to bind the ingredients. Stuff each cap and place on a lipped cookie sheet with a small amount of water. Cover pan with foil and place in a 450F oven. Bake till a knife inserted in side of mushroom comes out easily. Then remove foil and place under broil to brown and crisp tops. 

*Tip: I grind my hot red pepper flakes to powder in my food processor. It incorporates more easily and eliminates "hot" spots. Really good for shaking on foods like pizza or popcorn also.


----------



## Thaicooking (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds tasty mushroom recipe!! I'll try sometimes..probably this weekend.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 3, 2009)

Thaicooking said:


> Sounds tasty mushroom recipe!! I'll try sometimes..probably this weekend.


 thank you and enjoy!! let me know what you think.


----------



## msmofet (Aug 18, 2009)

UPDATED pictures added


----------



## bigbuglv (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow ... nice one. 

Vinz


----------



## msmofet (Aug 20, 2009)

bigbuglv said:


> Wow ... nice one.
> 
> Vinz


 thank you.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow!! Absolutely gorgeous MM!


----------



## msmofet (Aug 20, 2009)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Wow!! Absolutely gorgeous MM!


 thank you!!


----------

